# Blindfold OH : 2:09 Video



## pjk (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 20, 2007)

Hooo you don't get to hear me shouting the French equivalent of "Shut up !!!" to the audience because of that stupid noise. :-( :-(


----------



## gavnasty (Oct 6, 2007)

that is so nasty! (i mean nasty in a good way)


----------

